# Breathalyser kits



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone confirm whether I need one or not? I heard the idea had been trashed but then I read the other day in a C&CC Winter Sun brochure they are still required. So who's right?


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi.
The law in France states that you should carry them, but, because of confusion over how many there is no penalty for not doing so - and I don't carry one.
Have a look at this site
http://about-france.com/driving-checklist.htm#breathalyzer
Bd..


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

you DO NOT need one.....


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Dickus has it. The law is that you must carry one, if you are caught you can be fined zero euros max. 
And the French think we are odd  

Dick


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The law says that you must carry them but the police have no powers to punish you if you dont! So just do as everyone in France does and dont worry about it.

Caulkhead


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps CC&C have a contract with Amazon to get rid of the surplus to requirement, soon to be out of date, un-needed and overpriced kits.

Don't bother!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers peeps! Saved £5 towards Pan Aux Chocolat, result!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I can sell you two if you feel desperate :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The law exists but has not been enabled so the police CANNOT ask to see them and cannot fine you zero €

It has been put on hold indefinitely and the stock is no longer available, and those that were sold before the law was stopped in it's tracks are now reaching the end of their shelf-life two years was stamped on them from 2011-12.

Very few still exist in shops and those that do are not likely to ever be sold.... the French Government at the time (three or four Governments ago?) were not able to resolve the problems faced by motorcycles or agricultural vehicles for the storage of a delicate chemical item - the motorcyclists had nowhere safe or probably dry and the agricultural vehicles were regarded as full of dirt and dust in a manner not conducive to reliability..... and the resistance and problems faced by hire companies or loan cars..... or even the police vehicles themselves....

Keep the € for something useful, breathalysers are definitely NOT required and never have been. No French hire cars come with them (which they would have been compelled to supply), no French vehicle carries them unless their glove box is so untidy as to allow them to disappear amongst the crisp packets, Carte grise, insurance papers, Gauloises wrappers, Capoulet anglais, and probably a bar of melted chocolate or three.....

Dave


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Just to let you know that I was breathalysed in France this summer (It was almost my 16 yo son sitting beside me co-piloting).
Tube stuck in my face and no requirement to provide my own breathaliser.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*breathaliser*

Just changed my van and clearing the old one out found a breathaliser kit off course it was expired as it was a few years old .Still going to keep it more worried about being gassed murdered mugged raped etc. lol


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Daffodil,

don't try and wind people up - you are wrong and know it. the law was passed and exists but no punishment or sanction has been enabled and it's use has been postponed indefinitely.

If you read this it confirms those same points;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/road-safety/9880120/France-breathalyser-fine-dropped.html

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/commun.../French-breathalyser-law-postponed/rt/344012/

or if you prefer it in French;

http://www.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr...-de-la-verbalisation-pour-defaut-d-ethylotest

Un nouveau décret, paru au Journal officiel le vendredi 1er mars 2013, maintient l'obligation de posséder un éthylotest mais en supprime la sanction en cas de défaut de possession de l'éthylotest : les conducteurs doivent continuer à posséder un éthylotest dans leur véhicule, mais en son absence ils ne seront pas sanctionnés.

Which translates as;

A new decree published in the Official Journal on Friday, March 1, 2013, maintains the requirement for a breathalyzer but removes the penalty for failure to possession of the breathalyser : Drivers should continue to have a breathalyzer in their vehicle , but in his absence they will not be punished.

In other words they cannot punish you for not having one, indeed they cannot even ask you for one......

The supermarkets around here do NOT sell them, there are a few very old kits on sale in Brico but they only have a 2 year life and are nearing the end of that and no new ones are currently being made.....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got a couple of spares, offers welcome, :lol: 

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes BUT the fine is 0 euros :wink: 

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

When joining the queue to board Myferrylink on Monday we were handed the leaflet "Driving in Europe.... Are you legal? " and the first item on their checklist - Breathalyser - alcohol tester. The leaflet states French Government confirms: From March 2013, all vehicles travelling in France MUST by law be carrying Nf approved breathalysers. The leaflet suggested that you should check that any purchased previously weren't out of date. Of course mine was out of date so I visited the shop on the ferry and tried quite hard to buy a replacement and they had a plentiful stock. However the French lady on the counter convinced me that if I don't drink and drive I won't need one at least I think that was her standpoint as there was a slight language difficulty. She may have been saying that my out of date one would cover me legally? 
I seem to remember when I bought the first one, the manager in Halfords Dover told me the story that he frequently travelled to France and on one occasion because he didn't have a Breathalyser the gendarme insisted that he drive to the police station for testing and the whole episode added 2 hours to his journey. Even at the time he was saying there was doubt over the legality of the situation. 
The leaflet is produced by Travel Spot LLP and their website is www.motoring-into-europe.co.uk


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Isn't it just possible that they have still got some old stock they want to get rid of it?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

But I was breathalised using their resources and they did not ask me if I was carrying a kit or two. By having their own device and by not asking for mine (the kind of catch all the Police like to do) suggests there is no point in buying them.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is obvious to me that you do not like others pointing out to you what the law actually states.

Yes you are require to carry ONE breathalyser but one only - nowhere does it mention two...

but the police have no penalty that they can apply and they are not empowered to ask to see one, if they wish to breathalyse you - and that IS their right, then the self-bought ones are not deemed acceptable - even Sarkozy admitted that.

So they can ask you to blow into their machine if they have reasonable cause to believe that you have infringed the very strict drink-drive laws.

Only an idiot would try to argue with a police officer in any country, so by your statements you are accusing all MHF subscribers of being idiots....

Thanks very much for your input, you have certainly opened some people's eyes to the different way that the law is interpreted - and I have just been to our local Gendarmerie to ask those precise questions - you might like to do the same thing. Our local Gendarmerie has an excellent English speaker and she was able to reassure me of the facts that I have stated....

But even then I would never argue with a Gendarme if he had done a routine stop to check for the full paperwork and equipment that is required to be carried - including the high vis vests of course, and the warning triangle and the spare bulbs,

but, hire cars do not carry a breathalyser - so presumably Avis, Hertz, Buggs, Rent-a-Car and all of the other hire agencies have also found out the same things that I have - otherwise they would be held liable for providing a car "unfit for purpose".

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Funnily enough I did not go as a result of your recent post but as a result of the ones that you made last night, and I am not attacking you personally, merely pointing out that you are WRONG.

That is not a personal attack.... but a statement of truth.

Besides you posted at 1138 and my last post was 1141 - your clock obviously shows a different time zone to mine...... mine is on French time but yours appears to be on GMT.

I do not intend to discuss these things any further with you - that is simply detracting from MHF, if you wish to continue to rant that is your prerogative...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2370129.html#2370129

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2370217.html#2370217

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2370729.html#2370729

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2370801.html#2370801

end of discussion.

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows that the police in France, or anywhere else for that matter, are not going to waste their time trying to enforce a law for which there is no sanction.

Shops selling breathalyzers is completely irrelevant to this debate. Everyone knows that the law requiring motorists to carry one is still on the statute and therefore shops can justify selling them on the basis that they are a 'legal requirement'. Equally, organizations in the UK who advise (and sell) on the requirements for motorists when driving abroad can justifiably claim that French law demands that you should carry a breathalyzer kit. None of this has any bearing on what happens in reality. French police have NO POWERS to sanction any driver who is not carrying a breathalyzer kit. End of story. Any Gendarme who escorted a driver to a local shop in order to make him buy one would be the laughing stock at his station.

Caulkhead


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I see that 'daffodil' has edited all of his posts on this subject! Wonder why?

Caulkhead


----------

